# Really Bad Tans, YOu know by now its not good for you right?



## Darla (May 4, 2009)

here are some good ones.


----------



## Darla (May 4, 2009)

couldn't resist one more

http://media.entertainment.sky.com/i...ian-0409-7.jpg


----------



## ravenlox (May 4, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## Adrienne (May 4, 2009)

Those look painful! I've only intentional tanned once and my skin looked gorgeous but it's so not worth it.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 4, 2009)

Ugh those guido ones are too much for me because they intentionally want to look that way.


----------



## magosienne (May 4, 2009)

I didn't know lobster pink was the color "in" for this season.


----------



## McRubel (May 5, 2009)

Some of those sunburns look painful!!! I like the hat tan-line. Classy.


----------



## Roxie (May 5, 2009)

ouch that looks so painful!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that Kim didn't burn her ass

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HairEgo (May 5, 2009)

Classy.


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2009)

Wow, what stunners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (May 5, 2009)

eek! lol. Highly disturbing!


----------



## candygalore (May 5, 2009)

Wow, this is not good not good at all, it looks painfull as hell is not worth it. Just in case you guys didn't know is limited edition im pretty sure if you guys wan to purchase this sun safety kit from sephora you probably have to hurry it has a value of 110 dollars on sale now for only 22.50 it has very high end moustirizers with high levels of spf for your skin is a great deal for those of you who are plannig to stay out in the sun alot if your husband works in the constrution field rub some on him to 22 dollars is worth it so you don't end up looking like this people.is call sun safety kit please take it in consideration skin cancer is not a joke.


----------



## Asocialisten (May 5, 2009)

And this is why I refuse to tan. My skin will burn, which is bad, and cancer runs in my family;

I'm not taking any chances just to conform to todays idea of beauty.


----------



## Lesley-Anne (May 15, 2009)

hm i went to T in the Park music festival last summer and as it in sunny (sarcasm) scotland me and my friends didnt think to bring sunscreen, the sunday we got soo burned, i STILL have vague lines on my arms where my tshirt was (and thats almost a year ago!) but my friend had on these huge aviator sunglasses and when he took them off at nightime he was burned in the shape of his glasses :|


----------



## Darla (May 15, 2009)

There was a whole generation of women that just thought he was so hot!






What's new pussycat? whoa whoa


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 25, 2009)

Well I just got back from Morocco n got roasted badly for my already tanned skin!


----------



## chevychick (May 25, 2009)

ick! tanned skin looks nice but thats nasty and cancerous! ahhh! self tanner people! self tanner!


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I just got back from Morocco n got roasted badly for my already tanned skin! Ouch !
I suggest you get a tube of Biafine at the pharmacy, it's great for sunburns



I went back from Italy and got burnt too, but with my light skin, i'm not surprised.


----------



## katana (May 25, 2009)

Ouch, some of those look painful!!


----------

